# stockage sature alors qu il me reste 150 gb



## roquebrune (8 Septembre 2017)

j'ai un seul compte iCloud  pour MAC pro iphone et ipad  avec 200 gb de stockage et 150 gb de libre
si je vais sur mon mac  dans iBooks  : espace de stockage iCloud sature !!!

une idee ?

merci


----------

